# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  بدآيتهآ .. جنون إنسآن [1] ..

## كبرياء

*حكمة اليوم :*
*Easy to get .. Easy to go ..*
*يعني مثل مآ نقول بالعآميه :* 
*إلي يجي بسرعه .. يروح بسرعه ..*

*　*



*　*
*السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ..* 

*[ جهزوآ أقلآمكم ., ورحبوآ بالدفآتر ] ..*



*أول شي وأهم شي لآزم تعرفه ..*
*إنك لآزم يصير عندك أكبر قدر من الكلمآت .. وتقدر تصنفهم من* 
*النظره الآولى [ فعل ., إسسم ., ضمير ., .. إلخ ] ..*

*وكل مآتمر على كلمة إنجليزيه .. تقرآهآ بصوت جهور ..* 
*وبلغه وآثقه .. [ وإلآ بتقولي بتستحي حتى من روحك مثلآ ؟؟]*
*إذآ مآ بتقرآهآ بصوت قوي ووآثق مآ رآح تحفظهآ بشكل صحيح ..* 

*إكتبـ\ي .. كل نقطه تُذكر ..* 
*سوآء كنت تعرفهآ .. أو لآ ..* 
*عشآن تشوفـ\ي إنجآزك بالنهآيه ..* 




*المعلومآت الإسآسيه ..* 
*أول شي .. نوع الكلمه ..ومثآلهآ ..* 



*1- Verb : eat ., drink ., play ., ... etc*
*1- فعل : يأكل ., يشرب ., يلعب ., ... إلخ*



*2- Noun : table ., book ., air ., .... etc*
*2- إسم : طآولة ., كتآب ., هوآء ., .... إلخ ..*



*3- Pronoun : He ., She ., It ., ... etc*
*3- ضمير : هو ., هي ., هو { لغير العآقل }.. ألخ* 



*4- Adjective : Happy ., Sad ., ...etc* 
*4- الصفه : سعيد ., حزين ., ... إلخ ..* 



*5- Adverb : Slowly ., Fastly ., ...etc* 
*5- الحآل : ببطء ., بسرعه ., ... إلخ ..*



*كلمآت أخرى أسسـآسيه :* 
*Grammar* *.. قوآعد* 
*Conversation* *.. محآدثه* 

*　*


*نصآئح تسهل عملية حفظ الكلمآت ..* 
*1- أكتب الكلمه وكررهآ بصوت جهور أكثر من مره ..*
*2- أرسم وأنت تحفظ ..* 
*3- أربط الكلمة بشي مضحك ., بحآدثه ., بموقف .. ألخ ..* 
*4- إذآ كآنت الكلمه طويله قسمهآ إلى أجزآء وأحفظهآ مفرقه ..*

*　*


*Grammar's lesson :*
*درس القوآعـد :* 



*Ahmad plays football .**-*
*- He plays football .* 

*ضمير الإسم المذكر :* *He* 



*- Sara goes to shopping .*
*- She goes to shopping .*

*ضمير الإسم المؤنث :* *She* 



*- The pen was breaking .*
*- It was breaking .* 

*ضمير الـغير عـآقل :* *It* 



*الفآئده من إستخدآم هذه الضمآئر ..* 
*تختصر الكلام وتخليه بطريقه غير ممله ..* 
*في المقآلآت والحديث الطويل ..* 
*يعني لمآ تتكلم عن شخص مآ* 
*بالبدآية نذكر إسمه .. وبعدين نكتفي بقول*
*هو رآح .. هو كذآ .. ألخ ..* 



*بشكل آخر ..* 

*[* *Sara went to school last week , she met her friend and back to home* *]*

*ذكرنآ الأسم بالبدآيه .. بعدين أستغنينآ عنه وذكرنآ الضمير المنآسب ..* 



*　*
*Finish* 
*إنتهى ..* 



*المطلوب من الدرس الأول :*
*- حفظ جميع الكلمآت المذكوره نطقآ وإملآءً ومعنى ..* 
*- محآولة تطبيق القآعده والتطبيق بمثآل ..* 
*- الكلمآت الغير مفهومه بقسم القوآعد ترجمتهآ وحفظهآ جيدآ ..* 

*　*
*موقـع مفيد لنطق الكلمه ..* 
*طبعآآ في كثير .. منهم ترجمة القوقل .. <~ ترجمة القوقل* 
*أنآ مآ أحبهآ فيهآ شوية غبآء ..* 
*إستخدموهآ فقط لترجمة الكلمآت ., ( مو الجمل )* 
*ونطقهـآ بشكل سليم ..* 
*وهذآ الموقـع ( هنآ )*
*أكتب الكلمه وأضغط submit* 


*إأي إسسستفسآر أكييد إأنـآ حـآضره ..}*
*سلآإام ..*

----------

ليلاس (08-09-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسلام عليكم~
*




المطلوب من الدرس الأول :
- حفظ جميع الكلمآت المذكوره نطقآ وإملآءً ومعنى .. 
- محآولة تطبيق القآعده والتطبيق بمثآل .. 
- الكلمآت الغير مفهومه بقسم القوآعد ترجمتهآ وحفظهآ جيدآ .. 



*
الحمدلله حآفضتنهم بس كم كلمة ترجمتها  :amuse: 

آممممم


 Dr. Ali successful person ,he is kind lovable and Nice 

=)


ومششششكورة ألف كبريآء

وعطآج الله العافية

موفقة لكل خير =)

*　*

----------


## المستحييل

*دوما للجنون معك لونا اخر ......*
* تساقطت حروفك هنا لتنقش في العقول علما ..*

* محبوبتي :*
* سلمت لي اناملك المبدعه ..*
* مستحيلك*

----------


## عنيده

_]درس الاول سهل و ممتع .._

_نستمر وياج خيتو .._

_و دوما الابداع يكون منج .._

_يعطيج العافيه .._

_و نتظر الدرس الثاني .._

----------


## ليلاس

*درس مـمتع  و سهل أيضآً..*

*تسلمين يـــــ الغآـآلية ..*

*ع المجهوود الرآئــــع ..*

*الله يعطيك الصحة و العآفية ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*

----------


## كبرياء

> السسسلام عليكم~
> 
> *يآهلآ والله وعليكم السسلآم ..}*
> الحمدلله حآفضتنهم بس كم كلمة ترجمتها 
> 
> آممممم
> 
> 
> Dr. Ali successful person ,he is kind lovable and Nice 
> ...



 
*يآهلآ والله رووح ..* 
*العفوو ..* 
*وإن شآلله مآ تضآيقك نصيحتي ..* 
*محآولآتك حلووه وبكذآ بسرعه رآح تتعلمي وتتقني  ..* 
*لآعدم من وجودك ..}*

----------


## كبرياء

> *دوما للجنون معك لونا اخر ......*
> 
> *تساقطت حروفك هنا لتنقش في العقول علما ..*
> 
> *محبوبتي :*
> *سلمت لي اناملك المبدعه ..*
> *مستحيلك*






*يآهلآ وغلآ مستحيلي ..}*
*حيآإك ..*
*وإن شآلله إستفدتي ..*

----------


## كبرياء

> _]درس الاول سهل و ممتع .._
> 
> _نستمر وياج خيتو .._
> 
> _و دوما الابداع يكون منج .._
> 
> _يعطيج العافيه .._
> 
> _و نتظر الدرس الثاني .._



 
* يآهلآ وغلآ ..}*
*حيـآإك إاكيييد ..}*
*وربي يعـآفيك ..*

----------


## كبرياء

> *درس مـمتع و سهل أيضآً..*
> 
> *تسلمين يـــــ الغآـآلية ..*
> 
> *ع المجهوود الرآئــــع ..*
> 
> *الله يعطيك الصحة و العآفية ..*
> 
> *لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*



 
*الله يسلمك ويخليك يآرب ..* 
*ومآإننح ـرم من طلتك الحلووه ..}*
*سلـآإم ..!*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *جملتك صح .. بس فيهآ غلط بالمقطع الأول بالجمله .. 
> خذيهآ قآعده .. الجمله الصحيحه لآتخلو من الفعل ..* 
> *ولمآ تطآلعي بالمقطع الأول منها تشوفين إن دكتور علي : إسم ..* 
> *شخص نآجح : إسم وصفه ..* 
> *وين الفعل ؟؟* 
> *يعني الأصح نقول* 
> *Dr. Ali successful is person ,he is lovable and Nice* 
> 
> طآيبببب !!
> ...




 آمممم ؛ آن ماجاء على بالييي ليشش نجح بس جاء على بالي ان أتكلم عنه 

يعني أنه شخص ناجح وشخص محبوب وشخص لطيف وكذآ  :bigsmile: 

يسسلمو كبريآء على التصحيح وشدعوة أضايق بالعكسس =)

----------

